# start up catering business



## ncountrycat (Feb 7, 2005)

NH law requires that refrigerated food maintain certain temp. How do most caterers who are catering off-site maintain these temps. What equipment is used in trasportation and also at catering site, if commerical kitchen is unavailable. Just starting out so I don't have refrigerated truck/van. But for my licensing I need to be able to show how I'm going to maintain these temps.


----------



## chef rob (Jun 27, 2004)

In the beginning Coolers with Lots of Ice Packs, do not use Dry Ice Way to many issues, we have 12 VERY large coolers and 15 smaller ones for drop offs and sandwich deliveries.


----------



## pgram (Apr 20, 2005)

You should check out http://us.cambro.com/. Cambro makes EXCELLENT products for transporting, prepping and holding both hot and cold products. I used to use ice chests, but they don't hold a candle to the heat or cold retention properities of Cambro Carriers!


----------

